# Die schönsten Film-Badenixen der letzten 20 Jahre



## AngelinaK (15. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die schönsten Film-Badenixen der letzten 20 Jahre* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die schönsten Film-Badenixen der letzten 20 Jahre*


----------



## Van83 (16. Juni 2018)

The Rock ist einfach die schönste Badenixe


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Juni 2018)

> Was haltet ihr von unseren Bade-Nixen? Seid ihr mit unserer Liste einverstanden?


NEIN! Hört sofort auf Frauen in Badekleidung zu objektifizieren und zu sexualisieren davon wird mein PTSD getriggert!!!


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2018)

Die Bildergalerie ist mir zu... nixig. 
Da fehlt auf jeden Fall Jennifer Lawrence aus "The Passenger". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Austrogamer (16. Juni 2018)

Soviel für heute zum Thema Computergames.


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2018)

Austrogamer schrieb:


> Soviel für heute zum Thema Computergames.



Und Widescreen. 
Das wurde schon vor Monaten zusammengelegt.


----------



## Asuramaru (16. Juni 2018)

Ach kommt Leute,Pcgames wollte uns ein bisschen Nacktehaut zeigen weil wir eine Randgruppe sind außerdem vermisse ich die ganzen News über unsere top Porno Darsteller Aletta Ocean bis Peta Jensen.Brazzers scheinen wohl die Ideen für irgendwelche Spielepornos auszugehen,daher wird bei den News auf sowas ausgewichen 

hat die dinger überhaupt mal jemand gesehen und kann sagen das die in 4K mit Ultra Qualität und 60FPS flüssig laufen


----------



## McDrake (16. Juni 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und Widescreen.
> Das wurde schon vor Monaten zusammengelegt.


Sind es inzwischen nicht schon Jahre?


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2018)

Schhh! Du zerstörst gerade meine Phantasiewelt, dass ich noch ein junges Reh bin!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Juni 2018)

Tz, tz, tz… Da wird allen Ernstes Halle Berry gelistet, aber DAS Bond-Girl Ursula Andress unterm Tisch gekehrt...


----------



## Tammy25 (17. Juni 2018)

Echt jetzt? Fangt ihr an wie die Bild? Habt ihr nichts gelernt von den Sexismusdebatten? Frauen sind keine Lust und Sexobjekte!
Und das für eine selbst ernanntes PC und Konsolen Spiele Seite. Und alle hechelnden Männer mit sowas einfangen, arm, habt ihr das nötig oder habt ihr Leserschwund zu beklagen?


----------



## zukolada (18. Juni 2018)

Tammy25, was sollen sie denn nun daraus lernen? Achja, dass nun das Wort Sexismus so oft benutzt wird, wie Hallo und Tschüß?

Vielleicht mal dein Gehirn einschalten. Fehlt bei vielen, Und dann nochmal den KERN-Sinn der meetoo und Sexismus Debatte verstehen.

Aber verstehen kommt von Verständnis. Das geht vielen Frauen derzeit sehr oft ab.

Lächerlich in diesem Artikel einen Zusammenhang zum Sexismus herzustellen. Die Argumente der Frauen werden langsam fast genauso hanebüchen, wie die unserer männlichen, muslimischen Mitbürger. Fehlt nur noch, dass die Frauen selbst für Vermummung irgendwann auf die Straße gehen.

PS: Das schöne ist, dass den Artikel eine AutorIN geschrieben hat. Daran erkennt man, dass es auch die andere Seite gibt, die den Unterschied versteht.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tz, tz, tz… Da wird allen Ernstes Halle Berry gelistet, aber DAS Bond-Girl Ursula Andress unterm Tisch gekehrt...



Es geht um die letzten 20 Jahre.


----------



## Klauzzi (18. Juni 2018)

Frauen Diskriminierend ist es deswegen weil hier eben keine Männer gezeigt werden, obwohl 50 % aller Gamer Weiblich sein sollen. So werden hier wieder die erotischen Wünsche der Männer berücksichtigt, und der Frau wird überhaupt keine Sexualität zugestanden. Ich glaube das dieser Artikel Clicks im Sommerloch erzeugen soll, und das dieser Artikel gerade von einer Frau stammt, macht die ganze Sache noch schlimmer. So zeigt sich eben doch, und das gehört zur Mee Too Debatte immer dazu, das Frauen sehr wohl ihre Sexualität bewusst zu ihrem Vorteil einsetzen und diese auch zu vermarkten wissen.


----------

